# Cutler Coast



## PB (Aug 24, 2007)

Here are some pictures from a recent camping trip on the coast of Maine. The weather was beautiful and not a soul to be seen. Absolutely amazing trip.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice pics. Lucky you, last time I went to Maine, a couple of years ago, it was 95 and humid for two weeks . Not what I was looking for in Maine. Next time it better be cold. But the fish was still good and lots of blueberries.


----------



## PB (Aug 25, 2007)

It was anything but warm. The high was 62 last weekend and we had to wear sweatshirts at night. The wind off of the ocean sure was cold. There is more fish and blueberries up here then I know what to do with. Maine in September and October is absolutely perfect, you should come up then.


----------

